# The 11 Coolest Geekiest Computers on the Internet



## Darla (Mar 23, 2009)

*The 11 Coolest Case Mods on the Internet*


Author: aizuque
Filed under: Friggin Cool!, Tech Fun 
Date: May 19,2007
Everyone loves to see what creative people can produce. But it seems like itâ€™s the engineers (sorry, _nerds_) that come up with the best stuff. There are plenty of computer fanatics that are just not satisfied with a beige computer case. So they unleash their drills, grinders, and paint sets upon it until it becomes the ultimate - *a case mod.* And with that, I present to you the 11 coolest case mods on the internet!

*11. The Toaster PC*





Project Link

Iâ€™ve always been told not to eat at my PC. This guy must have had that problem, so what solution did he come up with? Have his PC make the food of course! Yep, there really is a computer in there. Unfortunately it doesnâ€™t make toast too, but thatâ€™s what buy one get one free coupons are for!

*10. The PVC II Case Mod*





Project Link

Apparently one PVC case mod wasnâ€™t enough and this guy had to make a second. I donâ€™t blame him; there is something oddly cool about cage-like cases. You can see all the parts inside, and of course, there is maximum air flow for thatâ€¦.airplane propeller? Piece of a jet engine? Oh itâ€™s a fan! I bet that hard drive stays pretty cold.

*9. Pink Floydâ€™s â€œThe Wallâ€*





Project Link

They really went all out on this one. Itâ€™s completely based on Pink Floydâ€™s album â€œThe Wall.â€ It really is a fantastic paint job, and the creature popping out is really nice also. It definitely deserves to be on this list, itâ€™s true art.

*8. The Lego Mac*





Project Link

Everyone has seen a Lego case mod. Theyâ€™re nothing special. But this is unique - its almost an exact replica of the early Apple smiley face. At the time it was made, it was such a cool idea that there was even a BBC article written about it!

*7. Paradox*





Project Link

Now this is just cool. Itâ€™s simple, yet elegant. The case is lit up with all kinds of lights (because who doesnâ€™t need lights?!) and yes, you guessed it. Thatâ€™s an LCD screen right up there. You can put whatever you want on it. Also mounted on the side of the case is a programmable VFD for displaying text such as the temperatures.

*6. The PC Mailbox*





Project Link

Got mail? This is one of the coolest case mods Iâ€™ve seen in a while. I mean you couldnâ€™t ask for more. Itâ€™s a mailbox, itâ€™s a computer, and thereâ€™s _lots of lights_! Itâ€™s very cleanly done and earned its spot on this list out of pure creativity.

*5. Goatse Case Mod!*





Project Link

Come on. You didnâ€™t seriously think you could finish reading this list without seeing a little bit oâ€™ goatse, did you?! Well hereâ€™s your fix. Itâ€™s even red inside! All thatâ€™s missing is the wedding ringâ€¦

*4. Doom 3 Case Mod*





Project Link

Now weâ€™re really starting to get into the intense case mods. This particular Doom III mod has some very nice cuts, and the towers at the top are a great touch. Somehow it only won third in the competition it was entered in!

*3. The Lan Truck*





Project Link

I laughed pretty hard when I saw this one. Itâ€™s a 1/14th scale replica of the Tamiya Mercedes Benz truck. It comes complete with a digital CD player, an LCD screen, and a trailer! Check out the page, itâ€™s a really cool project. But donâ€™t go just yetâ€¦thereâ€™s more to come!

*2. Chimera*





Project Link

This was also entered in the same competition as the Doom III mod. Fortunately for Chimera, I donâ€™t have to agree with the judges and I am placing it ahead.




Just look at it! Itâ€™s so pretty! I love how huge this thing is, it has nice cuts, and the bio-hazard sign just completes the picture.

*1. Digg Case Mod*





Project Link

And coming in at number one isâ€¦.what else? The famed digg case mod. Iâ€™ve always admired the simplicity of the digg logo, and this mod took it to the next level. Itâ€™s perfectly modeled and looks awesome in both daylight and the pitch black that diggers like to work in! It just makes me want to go press a yellow digg button.

Anyway, thatâ€™s it for the list - I hope you enjoyed it. Hopefully Iâ€™ll have some more cool pictures for my next post. And please digg this one!





Stay Tuned,

Miles


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought to toaster and lego one is pretty cute. lol


----------



## Aprill (Mar 23, 2009)

I wish I was geeky, id make one that looked like a traincase!


----------



## Darla (Mar 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish I was geeky, id make one that looked like a traincase! that shouldn't be too hard. can you supply a picture?

I remember one too that looked like a full blown V-8 engine. cool


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 23, 2009)

Those are cool! I like the lego one.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 23, 2009)

I am really feeling the toaster!!

Dammit, why can't I think of stuff like this... If I come up with an off the wall design, would u guys buy it? Aprill, I could do a traincase for u... LOL!!!


----------



## missmignonne (Mar 26, 2009)

just lovely! I love seeing all these cool case mods. Unfortunately, though I have the technical skills for that, I completely lack the spatial reasoning skills that would allow me to engineer something this cool. I so envy anyone who can make such awesome rigs!


----------



## Karren (Mar 26, 2009)

lol My son made one of his back packs into a PC in High School... used to get real warm!!


----------



## cnnnghmbrett942 (Mar 26, 2009)

those are too cool , I just know few of them


----------



## Darla (Mar 26, 2009)

The response to this was pretty good. Here i thought it might be too geeky. Well i have some more i have saved!


----------

